# Software



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Oct 9, 2015)

Who uses Soapmaker3? Or Quickbooks? I was about buy quickbooks but wondered if having a program geared towards soap was more beneficial? Or will i want to switch over to quickbooks after growing my business bigger?


----------



## lsg (Oct 9, 2015)

I use SoapMaker 3 Pro and love it.


----------



## Kamahido (Mar 13, 2016)

While I do not sell my soaps yet, I did purchase Soapmaker 3 and believe it is amazing. Takes quite a while to input all my data, but once done I believe it will be invaluable.


----------



## Misschief (Mar 13, 2016)

I bought Soapmaker 3 a couple of weeks ago and, yes, it's a bit of work to input everything but once it's in, the program is a great asset.


----------



## tinatolle (Mar 14, 2016)

I too bought SM3 Pro and LOVE IT.  If you want to track inventory you will need the 100 version, not the lite.

I also use Quickbooks and love it.  SM3 takes all the work out of accounting.

Have fun!


----------



## scott312 (Mar 14, 2016)

Kamahido said:


> While I do not sell my soaps yet, I did purchase Soapmaker 3 and believe it is amazing. Takes quite a while to input all my data, but once done I believe it will be invaluable.





Same with me. I bit the bullet and got the pro. I like things to be on order.


----------



## TBandCW (Mar 16, 2016)

Darn, just checked out soapmaker and it isn't mac compatible!


----------

